# copper betta fish- i made in year 9



## jase (Apr 19, 2012)

I made this betta fish durring copper work enginerrin at school last year in year 9.
-to save copper, the tail is rather short XD


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats just TOO cool


----------

